

I tried Google Glass (feat. Don Knuth’s answer on humans & machines) - apas
http://apas.gr/2013/05/i-tried-google-glass/

======
jonafato
cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=ca...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cache:http://apas.gr/2013/05/i-tried-
google-
glass/&spell=1&sa=X&ei=QyeVUbrFEcmy0QHJjoH4Dg&ved=0CCsQBSgA&biw=1280&bih=679)

